# Black water



## flaviu.vlaicu (5 May 2010)

Is there any way to make black water with a home made formula ? I want to make the water also more acid and also to have a nice brown look.I have read 1 year ago with some kind of teat that contains tanin but I do not remember any more.I also searched in the pharmacy for Terminalia Catappa  but I did not found any . Is there any way to do this black water at home ? Waiting for a reply ! Thank you !


----------



## bigmatt (5 May 2010)

Almond leaves stain the water but i'm not sure about if they affect water chemistry as well
Matt


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (5 May 2010)

Where can I find these almond leaves ?


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2010)

You can get the almond leaves on ebay.

They will only make the water more acidic if you have a low KH to start with.
More info in this thread here: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=9306&hilit=creating+blackwater


----------



## Brenmuk (4 Jun 2010)

Bogwood fresh from the aquarium shop usually turns the water brown. You can also get a black water extract from tetra:-

http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/productdetail.aspx?id=1276&cid=76


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
Cork bark, Oak leaves (_Ouercus robur)_  or alder cones (_Alnus glutinosus_) will all work to add tannins and reduce pH (dependent upon how strongly buffered your water is).
cheers Darrel


----------

